# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اشعار للمدرسة

## عطور

من طلب العلا نام الليالي ***وسحب البطانيه وقال انا مالي 

خذ الصفر فلا تبالي ***فإن الصفر من شيم الرجال 

دخلت الامتحان بلا تحضير ***فوجدت السؤال الاول عسير 

والثاني بلا تفسير *** والثالث كاد عقلي ان يطير 

اللهم قرب ورقة زميلي مني ***وابعد أعين المراقبين عني 

اللهم عليك بالأخصائي الاجتماعي ***واجعل نعشه الافاعي 

اللهم عليك باستاذ اللغه العربيه *** واجعله كعمال البلديه 

اللهم عليك باستاذ الاحياء *** واجعله كعارضات الازياء 

اللهم عليك باستاذ الكيمياء *** واجعله سخريه للسفهاء 

اللهم عليك باستاذ العلوم *** واحبسه بين الفم والبلعوم 

اللهم عليك باستاذ التاريخ ***واحذفه بعيدا عن المريخ 

اللهم عليك باستاذ الجغرافيا ***فانه كان من عصابه المافيا 

اللهم اضرب المدرسه بقنبله *** ذريه والطلاب بعطله صيفيه 

اللهم اضرب المعلمين ضربه *** قويه والناظر سكته قلبيه 

منقول  :embarrest:

----------


## صفآء الروح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو مرة
تسلمي خيتي عطور

----------


## عطور

مشكورة على المرور يا نهـــــــ إحساس ـــضة :embarrest: 
وين ردودكم :no:

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## عطور

مشكورة على المرور عذاب المشاعر  :embarrest: 
وين ردودكم :no:

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_يسلموووووو_

----------


## عطور

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ههههههههههههـ عباطهـ 

يسلمو ع المجهود الخفيف دم مفلش

----------

